
Cost of Living, Traffic Driving Millennials Out of Bay Area: Study - the_decider
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Cost-of-Living-Traffic-Driving-Millennials-Out-of-Bay-Area-Study-417724893.html
======
beamatronic
Here is some unsolicited advice from an older person to a younger person in
the Bay Area.

Buy a house that you can afford, now. Maybe in Tahoe or Sacramento even. Or
out in the country somewhere. Maybe you'll have to live in your car in San
Francisco during the week and visit your house on the weekends.

But it will be YOUR PLACE. And here is what will happen financially. On a long
enough timeline, California real estate goes up. If the value stays completely
flat, you will build equity and own something that you can eventually sell for
use toward your down payment for your next house. You will have the option to
AirBNB it. You'll be able to invite your other awesome young friends on
weekend getaways.

The key to this entire thing is the "you can afford it" part. If you found a
place for $100k we are talking maybe $700 a month. If the value goes down 10%,
it doesn't change anything for you long term, you can still afford the $700 a
month.

------
googletazer
Cost of living vs wages situation is even worse in Toronto, Canada. The
reality is that if you don't have (a large enough) bank of mom and dad behind
you, you gotta hustle to get anywhere. I think "the hustle" will be the
defining paradigm of my generation, and honestly its a good thing. The only
person who can help you, is you and nobody else. Some people think big
government will crank down on wealthy overseas buyers with multiple
properties, but I wouldn't hold my breath on that... I'm quite sure the people
who could do it already got large cheques from interested parties to make them
reconsider.

